# Gibson Rankine Line



## noryevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi I am looking for ship photo's of the Gibson Rankine Line ships,
especally the MV Heriot built 1948 7cly Nohab Polar, sold to an Italian shipping company around 1965/6 for sevice between Italy and North Africa.
Also the MV Bucklaw. Any other photo's or info on what happend to them?
I was 2nd engr on both these ships.

Noryevo


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

belive Rudd posted a photo of the Bucklaw a while back,i was on her when she was converted for running up the canals to Brussels from shadwell basin,she was later converted to a gas tanker


----------



## ricky1 (Feb 26, 2008)

*mv heriot*

to noryevo,,
the heriot capsized and sank in greece 19 76


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

ricky1 said:


> to noryevo,,
> the heriot capsized and sank in greece 19 76


Not surprised to hear of her fate. She had a reputation of being unstable. Heard that sometimes passengers booked for the round trip from the Forth took their departure when the gangway went down on the Continent. Understood she was prone to list when a lifeboat was swung outboard. However noryevo sailed on the ship so hopefully he will enlighten us.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

she rolled on a damp sponge,correct she rolled on a dry sponge,she rolled alongside,she didnt steam across the north sea she rolled


----------



## ricky1 (Feb 26, 2008)

the heriot (nickname EAST COAST DESTROYER) because of her speed would have rolled in the dry dock...honest


----------



## andrew rankine (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?151241

theres a picture on this web site


----------



## noryevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Binnacle said:


> Not surprised to hear of her fate. She had a reputation of being unstable. Heard that sometimes passengers booked for the round trip from the Forth took their departure when the gangway went down on the Continent. Understood she was prone to list when a lifeboat was swung outboard. However noryevo sailed on the ship so hopefully he will enlighten us.


 Yes she was unstable, big time !! loyydds would not insure her. not surprised! She rolled oh she rolled, not surprised she sunk, TOP HEAVY,
YES, she was fast at the time 13.5 knots built like a destroyer narrow gutted as they say! But a good growd aboard, Jackie Vaughn good cheif engineer got on well with him, died a few years back.


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

I did eleven months on the Abbotsford and she could roll too. She went down off Panama I believe.


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Binnacle said:


> Heard that sometimes passengers booked for the round trip from the Forth took their departure when the gangway went down on the Continent.


Same on the Dryburgh as we were on the Leith /Antwerp run.
If it was miserable weather and the passengers got seasick we used to be served their forgotten meals.
That was good as we had to pay the cook/steward each week for our food. That was a bonus.
Many only did the trip out and left. Don't blame them as I too got seasick but had still to do my watch.
Interesting time on that ship.


----------



## TheCaptainsDaughter (Oct 30, 2017)

Had to comment on this thread, as I'm a lot confused. My father was Captain on the Heriot (a liquid gas tanker), she was 'his' ship for the most part, although on occasion he Captained the Dryburgh, Melrose and others. Jackie Vaughn was a very close friend of his. However he Captained the Heriot long, long past 1976. The Heriot I knew (and yes, I was the precocious brat of a Captains daughter allowed to sail on her a couple of times on extremely short trips!!!) was in active service until 1986. Were there 2, both owned by George Gibson & Co? Oh, I also have a few stunning pictures of her, if the original poster is still interested.


----------



## DAR (Aug 20, 2007)

Shelagh, they are referring to the old Heriot which was a small passenger cargo. Your father?s and my Heriot was a LPG/ethylene tanker build by Brandt?s of Oldenburg West Germany. I?ve sent you some PMs with more personal information. Captain David Reid (retired)


----------



## balmoral queen (May 31, 2012)

I was 2nd. Mate and Mate on Dryburgh and Eildon. A never ending topic of conversation was the Heriot's rolling, even in the canal to Amsterdam.
H. Edmunds.


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

balmoral queen said:


> I was 2nd. Mate and Mate on Dryburgh and Eildon. A never ending topic of conversation was the Heriot's rolling, even in the canal to Amsterdam.
> H. Edmunds.


Was George Prentice the master when you were on the Dryburgh?
It would be in 1963.


----------



## balmoral queen (May 31, 2012)

Hello Lakercapt.,
Captain of Eildon was Jack F. Kersley from So. Queensferry. He left to become a Forth Pilot and was relieved by John Forbes who was mate of the Crichtoun. He didn't stay long, went ashore to become a teacher. I was on Eildon 55/57.
Cheers, Henry Edmunds.


----------



## balmoral queen (May 31, 2012)

Hello again Lakercapt.
I got my wires crossed, Dryburgh's master was George Simpson, mate Magnus Scollay. 1955. 
Regards,
H. Edmunds.


----------

